# I get water at my front floorboards (passenger side > driver's) when it rains?



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a 95 GTI and when it rains I get water in my front floorboards (passenger side greater than drivers side). I don't have any rust on my car, I can't see water running down from the sunroof, and it is not the heater core.


----------



## Irishbomber (Dec 15, 2009)

Check the drain for your A/C if you have A/C. Mine clogged and would do the same thing I could also hear the water flowing when I turned after driving for a while an hour or two. The drain is under the heat shield on the fire wall.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (Irishbomber)*

Thanks, I will check the AC drain!


----------



## EdsTwin13 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If that didn't work and you're still having problems, check your window seals. The rubber on my window seals dried up and pulled away from the windows, causing water to run into the door, then spill onto the floor of my car.


----------



## marauder228vw (Jul 2, 2009)

I have the same problem in my mk2,where can I get new window seals


----------



## 1BadTitan (Jan 14, 2010)

Where can I find the AC drain


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (1BadTitan)*

check your sunroof drains... you can also get a hose, spray water (for a little while) and check for leaks around the front window too.

Juston


----------



## 1BadTitan (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (evol_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evol_mk3* »_check your sunroof drains... you can also get a hose, spray water (for a little while) and check for leaks around the front window too.

Juston

Thats exactly what it was... Sunroof drain, the hose came disconnected from the door boot and ran right onto the front floor. I had to remove the dash to reconnect everything, what a PITA.


----------

